# Tool Box



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Thought I would have go at making a Tool Box type thing.

Started with a sheet of Birch faced ply, cut to size with Makita Track saw.

Used a Trend dovetail jig for the joints.

Fixed the lid using Dominos.

Track saw again to cut the lid off.

Trim is a bit of Sapele which was lying around.

Now need Lock, handles and a couple of trays to fit inside.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sweet...


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

now you just need the fork lift to move it once its filled with tools!

Good work though.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Yebbut , won't actually use it for tools ! Turned out too nice.



Rog


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Really nice. Maybe a hope chest for a daughter or granddaughter.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Rogerdodge said:


> Yebbut , won't actually use it for tools ! Turned out too nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Rog


Amazing how some things turn out in the end. 

Not to shabby for a "Tool box type thing"...nicely done..


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice...now you have to get more tools to fill it...

Here's how you do it:
1. measure the inside area
2. shop for tools by obtaining their dimensions
3. arrange the tools to buy by the combination that comes closest to the area of the "tool box kinda thing"
4. buy said combination of tools
5. place tools on spare shelf for subsequent use (assemble as required so as to be better prepared)
6. stain and seal box according to specifications requested by recipient of box (granddaughter, etc...)
7. give finished box to said recipient
8. ...repeat...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Very nice...now you have to get more tools to fill it...
> 
> Here's how you do it:


consult one of the OCD'ers in the OCD thread...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice outcome . Wish I had that talent


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Great looking


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

WOW, very nice !


Gary


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very Nice Roger.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice work Roger.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Very well done, Roger. Handles and lock will make this chest anything you want it to be!


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice use of materials and joint methods. Craftsman-like work.

A few questions that inquiring minds pose:

--How is the bottom attached?

--Dimensions?


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks Ray for your comments and interest. 

The bottom is glued and screwed to battens which are in turn glued and screwed to the carcass.

Sizewise I tried to get two identical chests from one sheet of ply - almost made it , but had to find another bit for the bottom of chest No 2. Also had to pick the best ply faces etc.

So about 32" x 16" , depth was the max. joint capacity for the Trend Jig , about 12"


Rog


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

So that's the lock and the handles fitted.

The outside has had four coats of satin finish varnish.

Trays complete, one with "secret " drawer.

Really enjoyed making these.

Plan on a set of campaign furniture next -ex uno plures !


Rog


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

R-D: thanks for the response.

Looked at the completed project and said " Hot d*m, that looks nice! Very well done!"


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Words don't cover it. Way more that a "tool box". Appreciated the post and details.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks Jon and everyone else for your kind comments. I am now working on a two drawer matching base section , pics to follow.





Rog


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Rogerdodge said:


> Thanks Jon and everyone else for your kind comments. I am now working on a two drawer matching base section , pics to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


done yet???


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice work. If you have other grand daughters, you may have to make more of the boxes to keep peace in the family. I like the exposed edges of birch ply. When finished, to me its a nice look. The drawers are really nice as well. Drawers in a base ire a nifty idea, looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> Nice work. If you have other grand daughters, you may have to make more of the boxes to keep peace in the family. I like the exposed edges of birch ply. When finished, to me its a nice look. The drawers are really nice as well. Drawers in a base ire a nifty idea, looking forward to seeing it.


Thanks Tom. Got that covered up to a point - making them two at a time ! I like the exposed edges too.


Rog


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> done yet???



Yebbut , nobbut. Got this so far.

Dts as before ; Plunge saw for the cutout drawer fronts ; Sapele through the (new to me) thicknesser for the trim.

And there are two of these as well ! ( other one in the background )


Rog


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I like the character...
nicely done....


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> I like the character...
> nicely done....


Thanks , Stick , appreciate it .




Rog


----------

